# Got ME A Black Powder Gun!!!



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Traditions Tracker 209 50 cal.


Gonna go try for a deer on Monday morning!!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i really hope you plan on shooting it all weekend...takes a few shots you get to know your rifle


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the same gun. You will love it! I do have a 3x9 scope on mine also.I've shot deer at 150 yards + and got a clean kill with the first shot. 100 grams of powder (Pellets) and a 240 grain bullet.You'll grow to love it. I'll be out Monday with mine also.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

bigjohn513 said:


> i really hope you plan on shooting it all weekend...takes a few shots you get to know your rifle


I'm planing on shooting Sunday


forgot to mention it is a black stock with nickle barrel


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

your going to love that nickle barrel i have the same barrel on my 50 cal (also traditions) and it sure makes them easy to keep looking good


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

tried many loads with my .50, but ended up with 130 gr. loose pyrodex, with a 240 grain buffalo bullet co. "ball-et" maxi ball - sabots seemed to be a pain in the a** getting them down the barrel, and I have been hearing reports that they will eventually leave a plastic residue in the barrel- also tried the new "power belt" bullets, but repeatability/ accuracy wasn't near as good as with the ball-ets, plus the ball-ets are cheap !!!! ten bucks for fifty at PJ's arms and archery in New Phila , Ohio- will cut 2" groups @75 yds in a cva 50 mag inline- FYI, 'Rude Dog


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

I have the Traditions Buckhunter .50 cal with the 209 conversion, I love it! 295 gr powerbelt and 90 grains pyrodex powder..good luck


----------

